# Finding something like a usb gecko?



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2019)

So I need to find a usb gecko, but seems like it's clones don't exist and or no longer selling.
If anyone has a link to a usb gecko or something very close to it. Please send it.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Feb 5, 2019)

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...fgMY__kFxrzC0yTz7iRoCHKgQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds 

Seriously though, I have no idea what this usb gecko you're talking about is. Sorry


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2019)

Nerdtendo said:


> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA3YC1CB2448&ignorebbr=1&source=region&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleMKP-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleMKP-PC-_-pla-Euroge+Tech-_-Memory+(USB+Flash+Drive)-_-9SIA3YC1CB2448&gclid=CjwKCAiA4t_iBRApEiwAn-vt-7ZbiVLph99QoaFBNcSWm1u1w2PpAuV5uKyfgMY__kFxrzC0yTz7iRoCHKgQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> Seriously though, I have no idea what this usb gecko you're talking about is. Sorry


https://wiibrew.org/wiki/USB_Gecko


----------

